# Forum > Gaming > Gaming (Other) >  I made a game!

## danzibr

After ~18 months of development, I finally released (chapter 0 of) my game!  Link.

It's a turn-based RPG, clearly inspired by/based off of early 90's RPGs.

If you don't want to download it (hey, can't blame ya, it's an untrusted executable), you can play in browser!  Also on mobile, but uhh, that doesn't work super well, wasn't designed for it.

----------


## KillianHawkeye

First impressions:

The animated text windows are fairly distracting and serve no purpose. Pls fix.Oh god, please CHOOSE a font! My eyes literally can't adjust that fast. The game needs to be readable, and some of these fonts are awful.What is O.P. supposed to mean? If it was stated in the first five minutes, I missed it because of unreadable fonts?You call your art mediocre, but I thought what I saw of it was decent. I like the character designs.For some reason, none of the sound worked. I see you have music credits listed, but I was in a soundless void for some reason? Nevermind, I relaunched the game and sounds and music worked!The menu is a little cumbersome.The combat animation for attacking was a nice touch.The restorative items heal WAY more health than the character has, for some reason? And her only spell is reviving a party member, but she starts off alone. Confusing choices...

So I only played for about 15 minutes. I'd have gone on longer, but after exploring the town as much as I could without literally hitting a button on every single shelf and barrel, I went to the forest and get into a few fights.

Then I let myself get defeated to see what happens. The game seems to just freze? I couldn't do anything or access a menu, just pause and unpause the animation of the victorious insect. I had to Alt+F4 out of there. A bug? Or did I miss something? Nevermind, it returned me back to the title when I tried it again. Must have been some interference from my anti-virus the first time.  :Small Sigh: 

I might try again later to see more of what you've got here, but I thought I'd post my first impressions while they're fresh. You've got some potential here, but also some wrinkles to iron out.

----------


## danzibr

> First impressions:
> 
> []
> 
> I might try again later to see more of what you've got here, but I thought I'd post my first impressions while they're fresh. You've got some potential here, but also some wrinkles to iron out.


Thanks for the feedback! I take it you played on a computer in the browser (not on mobile)? Some of the issues you mentioned are because I designed the game for desktop, and getting it to (mostly properly) play in browser is just a nice added bonus. 

But uhh right, feedback noted, thanks!

EDIT: Big oof, the game hanging at the end of combat was a bug, got it fixed though, new version live.

----------


## KillianHawkeye

No, I downloaded the executable on my PC. But the bugs only happened the first time, when my AV interrupted things to make sure the executable was safe to run. The music and combat defeat reset both functioned when I re-ran the program.

Honestly, I had a similar sound issue when I ran FF13: Lighting Returns for the first time recently, so maybe it's something on my end (something rare and obscure, not like every game I've played recently has had sound problems or anything).

----------


## danzibr

> No, I downloaded the executable on my PC. But the bugs only happened the first time, when my AV interrupted things to make sure the executable was safe to run. The music and combat defeat reset both functioned when I re-ran the program.
> 
> Honestly, I had a similar sound issue when I ran FF13: Lighting Returns for the first time recently, so maybe it's something on my end (something rare and obscure, not like every game I've played recently has had sound problems or anything).


Hmmmmmm interesting... by a grand coincidence, the sad trombone sound was set to loop (but just the file itself, combat was supposed to end when it played, dunno).

Well, glad it's working!

EDIT: Also lmaoooooo I just remembered the quote that I've been using in my signature block these past... man I dunno, 10 years, is from you.

----------


## KillianHawkeye

> EDIT: Also lmaoooooo I just remembered the quote that I've been using in my signature block these past... man I dunno, 10 years, is from you.


LMAO, I don't remember even posting that  :Small Big Grin:  :Small Big Grin:  :Small Big Grin:

----------

